# Разное > Камбуз >  Солянка (варианты)

## Мелихов Александр

Большинство моих знакомых знают, что в любом заведении из первых блюд я всегда выбираю солянку, ну нравится, что могу поделать. Каких только солянок я не едывал )), начиная с придорожных вагончиков с нашинкованными бэушными сосисками и заканчивая пафосными ресторанными с карбонатами, а вот сегодня, будучи в Адлере, накормили довольно необычным вариантом, после которого разного толка сборные солянки - семечки! Рецепт на этапе варки не приведу, но опишу готовое блюдо: в тарелку наливается бульон с видом, больше похожим на обычный суп, бульон острый, накладывается шинкованная длинными дольками говядина, сверху присыпается луком кружками с зеленью. Почти шашлык, только в супе )). Хозяева называют это солянкой по-грузински. Вкус просто великолепный! Попробую отловить на днях в меню и сфотать.

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  Саня, по сбивчивости изложения мысли видно что ты оголодал!!



> бульон с видом, больше похожим на обычный суп


 - это зачот!!!



> накладывается шинкованная длинными дольками говядина


 СЫРАЯ??
В общем, будешь гулять по Адлеру ещё раз, зайди в кафешку сразу после рынка, если идти по улице в сторону моря, кафешка слева по курсу. Солянка абхазская, рекомендую!
Правда на вопрос коллеги к официантке "насколько солянка остарая", был получен вполне сочинский ответ, "а я что, её пробовала?")))))))
Острая..

----------


## Д.Срибный

А мне жана наварила 5 литровую кастрюльку солянки по моей просьбе. Все как положено, несколько видов мяса, каперсы, маслины.... ммммммммм.....
так, пошел разогревать суп...

----------


## Казанец

Что касается супов вообще, то мало того, что рецептов с теми или иными тонкостями пруд-пруди, так еще и вкусов столько же, сколько и людей. Даже в одной семье в ту же самую солянку один кладет сметану, а другой нет. Хочу обратить внимание едоков на то, что не менее чем сам суп, очень важно то, с чем вы его едите вприкуску. Например, даже хорошо и правильно приготовленный свекольник не отдаст всего задуманного поваром вкуса, если его есть с хлебом, потому что наиважнейшей составляющей частью не его самого, а его поедания является теплая вареная картошка. Именно теплая, чтобы присутствовал вполне ощутимый градиент по температуре, где-то градусов в 20 как минимум (скажем, если свекольник 15 град С, то картошка минимум 35).
Что касается солянки более-менее традиционной (не такой экзотической как описана в стартовом посте, которая по сути солянкой и не является), то самое лучшее что эмпирически нашел/придумал - это пресные бездрожжевые блины. Теплые. Печеные на почти сухой (естественно, время от времени смазываемой) сковородке. И чтобы в них ни капли дрожжей, яйца, соды, сахара, масла. Строго молоко, мука и чуть-чуть соли. И больше ничего. Лаваш, конечно, тоже можно, но... все равно не то.

----------


## Elenina

Вам на заметку солянка в мультиварке

Ингредиенты
Капуста белокочанная - 2 кг
Морковь - 1 шт
Лук - 2 шт
Грибы отварные свежие - 0,5 кг
Куриная грудка - 0,2 кг
специи - соль, перец, лавровый лист - по вкусу
Масло постное - 1 ст. ложка

Лук порежьте мелко и обжарьте в масле. Удобно делать это сразу в мультиварке поставив режим жарки.
Сюда же добавьте отварные грибы. Пожарьте грибы вместе с луком, слегка припустив. Переключите мультиварку из ранее выбранного режима жарки, в режим тушения.
В обжаренные грибы выложите нарезанную куриную грудку. Готовьте 5-7 минут.
Пока грудка с грибами тушится, натрите морковь и нашинкуйте капусту. Для приготовления домашней солянки можно взять замороженную, натертую морковь это значительно сокращает время подготовки. Отправьте нарезанную капусту и морковку в мультиварку к грибам и куриной грудке.
Дождитесь окончания программы тушения (в среднем это занимает 40 минут - 1 час). Солянку из капусты нужно посолить и поперчить по вкусу только за пять минут до приготовления.
Вкусная солянка с грибами и с куриной грудкой готова. Добавьте в тарелку зелень перед подачей.

----------

